# Salinity levels in your African tank?



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Hey everyone!

I'm curious to know what most of you guys are keeping the salinity level at in your tanks? Since most people seem to be adding their own home brews of salt mixes. Im interested to know how much salt is actually in your water.

Ive tried finding info on this before. All I could find was the salinity level of the lake which I think was around 12ppt or 1.008. I constantly check mine with a hydrometer and it sits around 6ppt or 1.004 Specific gravity.

Anyone else checking this??????


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

No comments????


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Use a refractometer. More accurate. Hydro is gross. It fluctuates with temperature.

Why is something wrong with your fish?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Lol never checked mine


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

AdobeOtoCat said:


> Use a refractometer. More accurate. Hydro is gross. It fluctuates with temperature.
> 
> Why is something wrong with your fish?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Nothing is wrong with my tank. Just curious on what others keep their levels at. I know lots of guys use salt so I figured they must be measuring the salt content of their tank.

Thanks for the pointer on the hydrometer. I will look into a refractometer. I had the hydrometer kicking around from when I had a salt tank. I didn't know they aren't accurate. I was always amazed on how it could tell salinity levels,


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I've never checked. But I'll borrow a buddies refractometer and do it tomorrow.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I have never checked my freshwater tanks, only my saltwater one for salinity lol


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Never tested, but using ~1 teaspoon of non iodized salt and 1 tablespoon of epsom salt per 5 gals


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

I have never checked mine neither. Just using DIY 3-part mix. 
Did a quick check... It read around 1.004 on hydrometer but like AdobeOtocat said it isn't accurate especially for such low salinity (reading is at the bottom of scale). Too bad I already sold my refractometer to Claudia couple of years ago. Maybe she can come over n check it for me. Lol


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

JTang said:


> I have never checked mine neither. Just using DIY 3-part mix.
> Did a quick check... It read around 1.004 on hydrometer but like AdobeOtocat said it isn't accurate especially for such low salinity (reading is at the bottom of scale). Too bad I already sold my refractometer to Claudia couple of years ago. Maybe she can come over n check it for me. Lol


lol I will check on mine


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

What about mine? I'm just in delta haha, I just use the basic stuff its just api aquaruim salt no measured amount just thrown in with water change now you guys have me really wondering where my tanks at. Also I have felt with captive bred fish consistencies with keeping is more important then recreating a wild environment just cause I have never had any major problems, knocking on wood right now lol. How much are those refractometer things I'd probably only use it the once haha


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Vancitycam said:


> What about mine? I'm just in delta haha, I just use the basic stuff its just api aquaruim salt no measured amount just thrown in with water change now you guys have me really wondering where my tanks at. Also I have felt with captive bred fish consistencies with keeping is more important then recreating a wild environment just cause I have never had any major problems, knocking on wood right now lol. How much are those refractometer things I'd probably only use it the once haha


You are right. Just like pH, consistency is more important. I was told by some LFS staff that they don't even buff the water in their African tanks. Thats why I always take my time acclimating the new guys.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Vancitycam said:


> What about mine? I'm just in delta haha, I just use the basic stuff its just api aquaruim salt no measured amount just thrown in with water change now you guys have me really wondering where my tanks at. Also I have felt with captive bred fish consistencies with keeping is more important then recreating a wild environment just cause I have never had any major problems, knocking on wood right now lol. How much are those refractometer things I'd probably only use it the once haha


I am booking appointments


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

JTang said:


> You are right. Just like pH, consistency is more important. I was told by some LFS staff that they don't even buff the water in their African tanks. Thats why I always take my time acclimating the new guys.


Yup, consistency is most important. Also, I think most LFS Africans are likely farmed fish unless specifically indicated as wild caught. Those fish have already been raised in local/north American water. That being said, water in Alberta or East Coast US is much different than our own water here. While they may do just fine without it, I think wild caught fish would probably benefit from some buffering to achieve their full potential.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

For wilds I think thats part of the fun for a seasoned aquarist.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Glad to see this topic finally got some discussion 

I just figured anyone who has a salt water tank measures their salt content, so why wouldn't someone who adds salt to their African tank measure their salt content too. I agree it's not super important but salt doesn't evaporate like water does in a tank. So if you are constantly adding salt, I figured it's good to know how much is in there. Also I have bought numerous fish from Alberta. All the fish being raised there grow up in ideal African water from what Ive heard, Alberta's tap water is perfect for African's. Maybe it is somewhat important to mimic fish's natural environment whether or not they grew up in Lake Malawi or not. Im willing to try everything once. It's always worth a shot. Maybe having your salt at the perfect level will increase the color of your fish. Maybe it wont. I guess I wont know until I try :

I setup a 55g African tank at my buddies. Im trying to keep the tank simple. No buffers or salts. We used araganite for substrate and some crushed coral in 1 of the filters. The tank has been running for a few months. So far no issues and the Ph is staying around 7.3. Its not ideal African water but I wanted to see how the fish would do without adding anything. So far the tank is doing great


----------

